# Venison



## trc65

So, the first phone call around noon today was from my Nephew in law asking "hey, you want a deer.? Sure I said, thinking he has an extra tag or two for shotgun season that starts this weekend. Then he says that a mutual friend's wife shot (with bow) a nice 10 pt the other night and they already have two in their freezer and dont have any more room. Told him to bring it over. 

Don't have enough room for the whole deer in my freezer, but my brother in law will take some. All good.

Then a second phone call from the friend that has the deer. That call starts with how many do you want? Not how much, how MANY? He has four hanging looking to get rid of before shotgun season. He has already contacted whichever charity it is that will take extra deer and give to those that are needy, so everything is good.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 3


----------



## Nature Man

Grand gestures by family and friends! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D

My buddy got a nice buck this morning..... and he totally destroyed the front end of his car. Ugh! Not the way he imagined his day going but he made the best of it and filled up his freezer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick

Ray D said:


> My buddy got a nice buck this morning..... and he totally destroyed the front end of his car. Ugh! Not the way he imagined his day going but he made the best of it and filled up his freezer.



Yep, that can really mess of your day. At least he was not injured. Things could have been much worse. Hope he has collision coverage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Thanks, now I'm craving venison chili.



Ray D said:


> My buddy got a nice buck this morning..... and he totally destroyed the front end of his car. Ugh! Not the way he imagined his day going but he made the best of it and filled up his freezer.


At least he got the deer. My wife had the side of her car destroyed by one that ran into her as she was driving. It got up and ran back into the woods. I got to spend some time replacing her sideview mirror and bending her rear drivers side door back enough so it will stay latched until I replace it. I told her it's time she start carrying a handgun and next time make sure the damn thing doesn't make it back into the woods.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bean_counter

Any chance you got a good jerky recipe? My brother is supposed to be bringing me one


----------



## Gdurfey

Gee, I wish I lived closer........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Bean_counter said:


> Any chance you got a good jerky recipe? My brother is supposed to be bringing me one


Go shoot your own. I'm going tomorrow. I need to shoot two tomorrow because I don't know how many more times I'll get to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Go shoot your own. I'm going tomorrow. I need to shoot two tomorrow because I don't know how many more times I'll get to go


I would but can’t afford it since I’m n the gun market again. He doesn’t eat them so he brings it to me. I usually just grind it up for chili meat but I got a new dehydrator I’m going to town with


----------



## trc65

Bean_counter said:


> Any chance you got a good jerky recipe? My brother is supposed to be bringing me one


I don't, I just use commercial mixes in whatever flavor I want. Can't remember the brand name of the one I used last year, just whatever the local farm supply store carries.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Its all boned out, cleaned and in the fridge. Won't have time to cut, wrap and freeze till Friday. 

Best part (apart from the meat itself), he already had it skinned, so initial processing was quick!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve in VA

I'm not sure about your area, but here in Virginia we have a charity called Hunter's For The Hungry. You can drop them off at a number of processors and they get the meat back into the community. Some are free and others charge a nominal processing fee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Drive a school bus run, had 28 dead first 2 weeks of Nov, only 3 new ones this week so far. Most were buck, game commission makes you use your own tag if you claim a road kill, then take the head. So we have about 1 deer per every mile of road in our area for the month of December. Come January, people start grabbing them for coyote bait. The eagles and fishers feast for a while. I used to pick up 2 or 3 a year for friends and neighbors, but after dealing with new paperwork from the state, Rocky Mt. fever and Lyme's, just don't have that drive anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

Bean_counter said:


> Any chance you got a good jerky recipe? My brother is supposed to be bringing me one


I've used these a couple times and have enjoyed them

HiMountain Jerky

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barefoot

Have to smile. Ya'll are getting the meat and I'm taking the hides. I'm a nut for African drumming and also a drum maker. I've found an easy way to clean the hides. Did two last week and have another one in the freezer waiting for the weather to clear up. I use it for drum heads, where most people use goat or cow. I prefer deerskin, but they really are hard to shave. That was my first one a couple of years ago. I've since made a better rack.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D

Have you guys ever made jerky with the back strap? I know it sounds like a crazy waste of a prime cut but the taste and texture is fantastic. My buddy and I shot a couple deer a few years ago and he talked me into this. He said if I didn’t think it was the best jerky I’ve ever tasted he would give me his deers back strap to replace mine. It was fantastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man

Maverick said:


> Yep, that can really mess of your day. At least he was not injured. Things could have been much worse. Hope he has collision coverage.


I grazed a deer a few years back on the Interstate. Deer just ran off. Damage to car was covered by Comprehensive coverage by my insurance company. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

barefoot said:


> Have to smile. Ya'll are getting the meat and I'm taking the hides. I'm a nut for African drumming and also a drum maker. I've found an easy way to clean the hides. Did two last week and have another one in the freezer waiting for the weather to clear up. I use it for drum heads, where most people use goat or cow. View attachment 196328
> I prefer deerskin, but they really are hard to shave. That was my
> first one a couple of years ago. I've since made a better rack.


Would love to see your drum process! What's your easy way to clean deer? Powerwashing? How are you tanning them?


----------



## Steve in VA

Wildthings said:


> Would love to see your drum process! What's your easy way to clean deer? Powerwashing? How are you tanning them?



I don't want to derail the venison / jerky thread, but I'd love to hear more about the tanning process as well! It's something I've always wanted to do but have never really researched it. Maybe one of our resident experts can start a new thread about it? One more thing added to the list of things to try


----------



## Wildthings

Steve in VA said:


> I don't want to *derail*


OH but this is what I do the best!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65

Derail all you want, all I wanted to do was brag about some free meat. I'd like to hear more about drums and tanning too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maverick

Wouldn’t be WB without some derailing and hijacking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## bluedot

Bean_counter said:


> Any chance you got a good jerky recipe? My brother is supposed to be bringing me one

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN

Bacon makes everything taste better. Try soaking your venison in lightly salted ice water for a few days. Then grind the meat up with some bacon for the extra fat and breakfast sausage seasoning mix. Most people don’t know there eating deer when I fix it this way. My family would rather eat the ground venison like this rather than hamburger most any day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## barefoot

Steve in VA said:


> I don't want to derail the venison / jerky thread, but I'd love to hear more about the tanning process as well! It's something I've always wanted to do but have never really researched it. Maybe one of our resident experts can start a new thread about it? One more thing added to the list of things to try


There's no tanning to it. Yes, I use a power washer and boy is that slick--quick, clean and no holes. The power washer also gets rid of the ticks in the fur, if any! YES! The hide is left as rawhide, because if it were tanned, it would soften and be useless as a drum head. I've never tanned leather, though I've worked with it for over 50 years and can make most anything out of it. But since I don't kill the animals, I've never had any brain matter to tan with.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## barefoot

Karl_TN said:


> Bacon makes everything taste better. Try soaking your venison in lightly salted ice water for a few days. Then grind the meat up with some bacon for the extra fat and breakfast sausage seasoning mix. Most people don’t know there eating deer when I fix it this way. My family would rather eat the ground venison like this rather than hamburger most any day.



BACONBACONBACON!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## eaglea1

I got a nice 7 pointer last week with the bow and already got all the meat back from the butcher. 
When I was still trapping, I got a beaver once and tanned the hide, quite a process. I agree with you Carla, 
we also prefer the ground venison to beef and are hoping to get a another one during our gun hunt
starting Sat. also.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

barefoot said:


> There's no tanning to it. Yes, I use a power washer and boy is that slick--quick, clean and no holes. The power washer also gets rid of the ticks in the fur, if any! YES! The hide is left as rawhide, because if it were tanned, it would soften and be useless as a drum head. I've never tanned leather, though I've worked with it for over 50 years and can make most anything out of it. But since I don't kill the animals, I've never had any brain matter to tan with.


Okie dokie I understand now!! I brained tanned ONCE!


----------



## JerseyHighlander

When my son was younger, I refused to buy him video games or any of that stuff, got him a complete kit for leather working instead. He took to it quickly and in no time was looking to tan his own leather. Lots of good information out there on the net and plenty of good books too. In no time he was asking our meat farmer for hides. He gave him some rabbit to start with. It's a principal of the old way that the brain in any animal's skull is enough to tan it's hide. And brain tanning is a superior method, especially with deerskin.
You can also make tanning agent from the bark of most Oak trees, but especially the White Oak. It's essentially the stringy inner bark that has the most tannin, for tanning....
If you're a wood burner, you can use the wood ash from your stove to make a lye solution to soak the hide in to remove the fur, if you like, or leave it on.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DLJeffs

I've salted / cured a few deer and elk hides (and a few fox squirrel hides) over the years. I simply stretched and tacked the hide to a 4X8 sheet of plywood I had in the garage. Hair side down. Scraped off any remnants of meat or fat and trimmed off any chewed up, blood soaked edges. The neighborhood kids all came to look and thought I was Daniel Boone or something. Then get a box of pickling salt at Safeway. Sprinkle the salt on the hide, liberally, making a layer of salt about an eight of inch thick. Let it soak up the moisture in the hide. When the salt builds a crustiness, it usually will have pulled up away from the hide. Grab a wine bottle (or any hard round cylinder) and crush the salt back down onto the hide by rolling the bottle around. Do this every couple of days until the salt stays crystalline, no longer forms that hard crust. Scoop up the salt, you can reuse it at least one more hide before it gets too stinky. Then slice up the hide into manageable sections (I cut mine so they'd fit in a big ziplok baggy). Cut it with the knife or razor on the skin side, not on the hair side, that way the hair parts around the blade without cutting it. Put the baggies in the freezer for a week or so to kill any vermin remaining in the hair. Some people microwave it but I've not found that necessary. Some people rinse the hide sections in Woolite solution to soften and clean any remaining animal smell - I don't because I want the natural oils to stay on the hair for fly tying.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## El Guapo

I would LOVE to see a thread or five on working with hides.

I put a decent doe in the freezer a couple of weeks ago, so we’ve been going through a lot of ground venison lately. So far the kids (1 and 3) are enjoying it. Rifle season starts on Saturday here, so I’m hoping to get the rest of my freezer full this weekend.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## trc65

You guys that are using ground venison, are you grinding your own? I've always just cut into roasts and keep all the trimmings for soup and stew.

If you are grinding your own, are you mixing in beef fat, using deer fat, or making it ultra lean?


----------



## barefoot

Wildthings said:


> Okie dokie I understand now!! I brained tanned ONCE!


Did you use the brains? How hard was it?


----------



## Wildthings

barefoot said:


> Did you use the brains? How hard was it?


It was a PIA. I have also shop tanned all my hides using sulfuric acid to pickle, fleshing and shaving on a round wheel and then tanning the hides. They all go out to a tannery now except for small lifesize like fox and bobcats. I have a lifesize grey fox in the acid pickle bath right now waiting it's turn to be fleshed, shaved and tanned. Cutting boards are in line in front of it. 

Part of prepping, say a deer hide, for tanning is the initial step which is remove all red meat and most but not all the membrane and thin fat. Then a layer of non iodized salt (I get feed mixing[preferred] or stock salt from the feed store) is rubbed into all the flesh side. It is folded flesh to flesh then rolled into a long tube shape. This is placed on an incline. The salt draws all the fluids from the flesh. The next day it's unrolled, salt shaken off and laid flat, flesh up on an incline. A new layer of salt is applied. The next day most of the wet salt is removed and it is hung to dry. During drying I'll fold it in half and then quarter to save room. After it has dried stiff it will store indefinitely. When I get a pile of them they go to the tannery.

Once back from the tannery you have to soak them back up in water with a handful of salt. Just in case all the tanning chemicals were not completely neutralized. Don't want any acid rot at this point. After 10 minutes pull from water squeeze good and put in plastic bag over night to sweat. Next day do all the detail shave around ears and face. Split and thin the eyelids, nosepad and lips. Take measurements and put in freezer while you wait on parts to come in. In the meantime make a cutting board couple pens and go online to Woodbarter to see what's happening!!

Just in case y'all were wondering I've been doing this for going on 46 years now

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 4


----------



## djg

I've got a couple of skull caps that I'd like to cover with hair-on deer hide. I'm guessing it would take about 1 square foot of hide? So if my Brother gets a deer this year, I thought I'd keep about 3' square of hide and try curing it. Would salting and drying it as you said be all that I need to do?


----------



## Mr. Peet

barefoot said:


> Did you use the brains? How hard was it?



Tried once. Cutting the brain out was a pain. (die-grinder would have been nice back then) Used a 4' x 8' sheet of plywood as a backer, fleshed hide, let stand 1 night and brained...hair started falling out a few weeks later. Never really used it other than to stare at. Got mold at some time and ended up heating the house. I'm sure there are right ways of doing it, I was a kid flying by the seat of my pants at the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> You guys that are using ground venison, are you grinding your own? I've always just cut into roasts and keep all the trimmings for soup and stew.
> 
> If you are grinding your own, are you mixing in beef fat, using deer fat, or making it ultra lean?



Wife does not like venison, so we buy the cheapest beef burger, usually loaded with fat and mix it with the venison at a 1:1 ratio. That is for burger stock. For meat loaf we season the venison as is and freeze it. After it thaws to make the meat loaf, grease the pan with lard or fresh bacon grease. Prepare as normal. We also put bacon on top of half for some of us....if guest are attending, we might add some beef burger to the mix but freezing the meat already seasoned seems to do wonders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

djg said:


> I've got a couple of skull caps that I'd like to cover with hair-on deer hide. I'm guessing it would take about 1 square foot of hide? So if my Brother gets a deer this year, I thought I'd keep about 3' square of hide and try curing it. Would salting and drying it as you said be all that I need to do?


Salting and drying does not cure the hide nor does it preserves it. It just removes all moisture from the skin. It would be susceptible to humidity and bugs. Tanning would be the correct way to preserve it. That being said you could also dry preserve it which works to varying degrees. I started with DPing and graduated to tanning for a better longer lasting outcome.

DPing consist of removing ALL meat, flesh, membrane etc. from the flesh side. Then rubbing the preservative into the raw flesh side very well, fold and let sit for a while say 30 minutes. Then mount the hide. The preservative I use is borax. The dried hide will dry stiff and fluctuate somewhat with humidity changes. @djg this is what I would do on a horn mount if I didn't tan the hide

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> Tried once. *Cutting the brain out was a pain. (die-grinder would have been nice back then)* Used a 4' x 8' sheet of plywood as a backer, fleshed hide, let stand 1 night and brained...hair started falling out a few weeks later. Never really used it other than to stare at. Got mold at some time and ended up heating the house. I'm sure there are right ways of doing it, I was a kid flying by the seat of my pants at the time.


A reciprocating (sawzall) works wonders for this and I just found a working Dewalt 20v battery powered one with 2 good batteries and a charger for $20 at a garage sale

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Derail all you want, all I wanted to do was brag about some free meat. I'd like to hear more about drums and tanning too.


I've completely derailed this one!! So back on track Anybody around my area that wants to give deer meat or pork away get in contact with ---- ME!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN

trc65 said:


> You guys that are using ground venison, are you grinding your own? I've always just cut into roasts and keep all the trimmings for soup and stew.
> 
> If you are grinding your own, are you mixing in beef fat, using deer fat, or making it ultra lean?



I use a $450 LEM meat grinder at home. I first grind up the venison & some bacon using the course die. Then mix these two meats together with breakfast sausage seasoning(I buy this at a local butcher shop which is much cheaper than sporting goods store). This mix is ground a second time using the finer die into plastic game bags for freezing.

If making burger patties then mix in some grated cheddar cheese by hand before forming the patties. The extra fat from cheese & bacon and the seasoning throughout the meat will make the best burgers around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## barefoot

Wildthings said:


> A reciprocating (sawzall) works wonders for this and I just found a working Dewalt 20v battery powered one with 2 good batteries and a charger for $20 at a garage sale





Mr. Peet said:


> Tried once. Cutting the brain out was a pain. (die-grinder would have been nice back then) Used a 4' x 8' sheet of plywood as a backer, fleshed hide, let stand 1 night and brained...hair started falling out a few weeks later. Never really used it other than to stare at. Got mold at some time and ended up heating the house. I'm sure there are right ways of doing it, I was a kid flying by the seat of my pants at the time.


That sounds absolutely ghastly! I think I'll never try that.


----------



## El Guapo

I paid to have it processed and had 10% pork fat added to the ground venison. My wife’s friend’s husband processes his own so I might do that with him next time if the timing works out. Certainly cheaper that way. It would also be really educational.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Thanks guys for sharing what you do with the ground meat. I've just about reached the conclusion that I need (want) a grinder. Been labeling scraps and small cuts as soup/stew meat, but still have a lot left from last year plus the fresh that went into the freezer today. 

Really like Karl's idea of including bacon, cheese and seasoning. One of our favorite grill items is bacon and cheese bratwurst patties, and I think I may be trying some homemade ones with venison.

BTW, one of our favorite things to make with roasts (other than pot roasts) is to make Italian Beef (venison) sandwiches. Here is the recipe we use, and I've not had better in any restaurant.

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...f-sandwich-recipe-chicago-style-beef-52488911


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> Thanks guys for sharing what you do with the ground meat. I've just about reached the conclusion that I need (want) a grinder. Been labeling scraps and small cuts as soup/stew meat, but still have a lot left from last year plus the fresh that went into the freezer today.
> 
> Really like Karl's idea of including bacon, cheese and seasoning. One of our favorite grill items is bacon and cheese bratwurst patties, and I think I may be trying some homemade ones with venison.
> 
> BTW, one of our favorite things to make with roasts (other than pot roasts) is to make Italian Beef (venison) sandwiches. Here is the recipe we use, and I've not had better in any restaurant.
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...f-sandwich-recipe-chicago-style-beef-52488911



Ask Santa for one that mounts on your Kitchen-Aid mixer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Thanks guys for sharing what you do with the ground meat. I've just about reached the conclusion that I need (want) a grinder. Been labeling scraps and small cuts as soup/stew meat, but still have a lot left from last year plus the fresh that went into the freezer today.
> 
> Really like Karl's idea of including bacon, cheese and seasoning. One of our favorite grill items is bacon and cheese bratwurst patties, and I think I may be trying some homemade ones with venison.
> 
> BTW, one of our favorite things to make with roasts (other than pot roasts) is to make Italian Beef (venison) sandwiches. Here is the recipe we use, and I've not had better in any restaurant.
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...f-sandwich-recipe-chicago-style-beef-52488911


I would go with a LEM grinder and a minimum of the Big Bite #8. I've used the Kitchen Aid, Harbor Freight and Bass Pro's and now just use the LEM and haven't looked back

Here you go... thank me later

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Barry's recommendation of the Hi Mountain jerky seasoning was reinforced by my shopping trip this afternoon. At the local farm supply store which stocks 4 different jerky seasoning brands, all were in full stock, except the Hi Mountain, which only had one package left (after my purchase). 

One other brand was attempting to piggyback on the Hi Mountain brand with a very similar name and almost identical package and artwork. 

Finally, the Hi Mountain includes a shaker for applying the cure/seasoning, a table with amounts for doing as little as one pound batches, and thick plastic bags with zip locks for storing unused amounts.

BTW, my jerky this year will be mesquite flavored as that was the only flavor left....


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Barry's recommendation of the Hi Mountain jerky seasoning was reinforced by my shopping trip this afternoon. At the local farm supply store which stocks 4 different jerky seasoning brands, all were in full stock, except the Hi Mountain, which only had one package left (after my purchase).
> 
> One other brand was attempting to piggyback on the Hi Mountain brand with a very similar name and almost identical package and artwork.
> 
> Finally, the Hi Mountain includes a shaker for applying the cure/seasoning, a table with amounts for doing as little as one pound batches, and thick plastic bags with zip locks for storing unused amounts.
> 
> BTW, my jerky this year will be mesquite flavored as that was the only flavor left....


We, as advisors, all expect to sample the results!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo

Had a broadside shot on a good sized cull buck, but it wasn’t light enough yet for me to feel good about the shot (It was legal, just didn’t trust my eyes quite yet) so I passed. Didn’t see him again. Still a great morning to be out!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## djg

El Guapo said:


> Had a broadside shot on a good sized cull buck, but it wasn’t light enough yet for me to feel good about the shot (It was legal, just didn’t trust my eyes quite yet) so I passed. Didn’t see him again. Still a great morning to be out!


What you didn't sling an arrow at it anyway? I'm being sarcastic of course. I have a brother-n-Law that told me he many times he's seen a deer and taken a potshot at it with a slug. That's why some of the deer he's harvested were hit in the nose (No-Nose) we call him, rump, shoulder (low) and spine. He's a real hunter (being sarcastic again). Pick up his shot gun once a year and no practice.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## El Guapo

djg said:


> What you didn't sling an arrow at it anyway? I'm being sarcastic of course. I have a brother-n-Law that told me he many times he's seen a deer and taken a potshot at it with a slug. That's why some of the deer he's harvested were hit in the nose (No-Nose) we call him, rump, shoulder (low) and spine. He's a real hunter (being sarcastic again). Pick up his shot gun once a year and no practice.


Yeah, I’d rather pass and miss a chance than take a shot and not have a clean kill. Or take a shot and miss completely and never hear the end of it from my buddy I was out there with. We shifted species and got a handful ducks off, so I should be frying that up tonight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## djg

El Guapo said:


> Yeah, I’d rather pass and miss a chance than take a shot and not have a clean kill. Or take a shot and miss completely and never hear the end of it from my buddy I was out there with. We shifted species and got a handful ducks off, so I should be frying that up tonight!


Sad part about it, my Brother bow hunts the same land. After a couple of scouting trips and several hunting trips, carrying his climber on foot, he's had a big buck around him, but no shot. Now comes shotgun season. My BIL, who's never shot a gun this year, will ride his 4 wheeler down, walk about 50 yards and will probably take a shot the big buck if he sees it. It's happened before usually on the first day. And let's not talk about the poaching he and his family does. No ethics.


----------



## trc65

Here is a pic of the deer that is in my freezer. No, that is not me, that is Haley, the wife of the friend. She shot this one with a bow last Monday. Nice buck, but it was actually the smallest of four deer that she, her brother, dad and husband shot on Sunday-Monday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## El Guapo

trc65 said:


> Here is a pic of the deer that is in my freezer. No, that is not me, that is Haley, the wife of the friend. She shot this one with a bow last Monday. Nice buck, but it was actually the smallest of four deer that she, her brother, dad and husband shot on Sunday-Monday.


Beautiful deer!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Here is a pic of the deer that is in my freezer. No, that is not me, that is Haley, the wife of the friend. She shot this one with a bow last Monday. Nice buck, but it was actually the smallest of four deer that she, her brother, dad and husband shot on Sunday-Monday.
> 
> View attachment 196466


Beautiful colored deer and beautiful huntress!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

